# How to make rock ledge feeder Videos included



## Hardrive76 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi guys im in the prosess of making a tutorial videos on how to make magnetic rock ledges and already uploaded 4 videos and will be uploading a futher 2 to 3 videos over the next couple of days, I hope it helps members here to make rock ledges them selfs, I will be adding the futher linkgs for the forth coming videos in this thread over the next couple of days, 
I thought i would share with you guys my progress and hope you like them, if you find the videos helpfull please subscribe,rate and comment then it will show me there is an intrest in this field and all contunue to make some more vids on fake backgrounds and such :flrt::flrt:

How to make crested gecko magnetic ledge part 1

How to make crested gecko magnetic ledge part 1 - YouTube

How to make crested gecko magnetic ledge part 2

How to make crested gecko magnetic ledge part 2 - YouTube

How to make crested gecko magnetic ledge part 3

How to make crested gecko magnetic ledge part 3 - YouTube

How to make crested gecko magnetic ledge part 4

How to make crested gecko magnetic ledge part 4 - YouTube


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

looks great what you did but thought it could of been shorten to just...
shape poly
grout it
paint it
stick magnets in
varnish it

sorry i'm very impatient....good effort thou


----------



## Hardrive76 (Jul 16, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> looks great what you did but thought it could of been shorten to just...
> shape poly
> grout it
> paint it
> ...


thanks dude
I thought I would do an indepth set of videos as I had been requested to do some, too much info is better than not enough. the videos are geared more towards beginer to intermediate and for people who have never attempted it before, For a master like you its like watching paint dry :lol2: 
If the responce is good Ill make some more vids, but its very time consuming.


----------



## Hardrive76 (Jul 16, 2011)

Here we have How to make crested gecko magnetic ledge part 5

How to make crested gecko magnetic ledge part 5 - YouTube


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Hardrive76 said:


> For a master like you its like watching paint dry :lol2:


HA.....thanks:notworthy:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

good effort


----------



## Hardrive76 (Jul 16, 2011)

How to make crested gecko magnetic ledge part 6 
varnishing and what magnets I used

How to make crested gecko magnetic ledge part 6 - YouTube


----------



## ozikeri (Aug 29, 2011)

thanks for info, as a noob im trying to grasp any info i possibly can!

great for beginners. Bookmarked!:2thumb:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

ozikeri said:


> thanks for info, as a noob im trying to grasp any info i possibly can!
> 
> great for beginners. Bookmarked!:2thumb:


i found this one really good so, it might help you...
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/693452-d-i-y-mag-naturals.html


----------



## ozikeri (Aug 29, 2011)

oh thanks pal, really helpful.

im currently trying to sort out a waterfall viv set-up, if you have time please can you comment.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-background-waterfall-advice.html#post8883604

i have had reps for a god knows how long but this is a total new thing for me and quite nervous and as ive already noticed ur like an ultimate pro at this.

honestly any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

seen that one.... i would seek someone like ch4dg... he makes insane rock background things have a look at his threads
Reptile Forums - View Profile: ch4dg

so he'd be able to answer your q's probably better than me

: victory:

also if its a water fall he set the bar high so you have to top his one.... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/705706-tyrannosaurus-rex-waterfall.html :lol2:


----------



## ozikeri (Aug 29, 2011)

haha im a perfectionist so lets see what happens hay! really......thanks for your help.

:notworthy:


----------



## Hardrive76 (Jul 16, 2011)

some info for you guys,for the grout I used (ready mixed wall tile adhesive and grout) from wilkinsons think it was about £5 for a tub of 3.45kg, and for sealent i just used frame sealent but no more nails works better, no need to buy the branded stuff, just go for the cheapest you can find. 
Hope this info helps ya. 
The final part of this build is being uploaded to youtube right now and will post the link as soon as its finished.


----------



## Hardrive76 (Jul 16, 2011)

the last episode the finishe article, pls rate,subbscribe and comment on my youtube account and pls let me know if you have any questions pls either contact me on youtube or leave a message on this thread or PM me.
I hope you have enjoyed this series and if the responce is good ill make some more,

Many thanks
Mike
(Hardrive76)
Youtube Channel
hardrive76's Channel - YouTube


Here it is How to make crested gecko magnetic ledge part 7

How to make crested gecko magnetic ledge part 7 - YouTube


----------



## Hardrive76 (Jul 16, 2011)

this is the playlist for all episodes

How to make crested gecko magnetic ledge - YouTube

:2thumb:


----------



## dav1d55 (Jul 15, 2011)

I think its awesome dude. Some of the tips will come in handy.

I have one question. I have made a structure for my leo. I have used polystyrene, grout, painted it. I have added sand for texture. I am concerned about impacting. What would you recommend sealing it with?

Would the vinyl varnish still work. I tried pond sealant on an earlier project but it did not work for various reasons.

Any help would be great

Dave


----------



## Hardrive76 (Jul 16, 2011)

dav1d55 said:


> I think its awesome dude. Some of the tips will come in handy.
> 
> I have one question. I have made a structure for my leo. I have used polystyrene, grout, painted it. I have added sand for texture. I am concerned about impacting. What would you recommend sealing it with?
> 
> ...


Ive used acrylic waterproof varnish, Ive got a background in with my leo ive made over a month ago going on two months, seems to be holding up well. :2thumb:


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

I really enjoyed watching these! : victory:

Cheers

Elliott


----------

